# John Deere 4410 Ehydro issues. Would not go forward. Would go in reverse



## Jeff Morrison (Feb 1, 2020)

Hi all.
New to the forum, though I stalked here looking for information prior to joining.
I could not find it anywhere and didnt bother asking the question but wanted to post my findings for others. 

My new to me 4410 would go in reverse but not in forward.
I tested my pedal potentiometers and they tested fine. 
Tested my front drive valve coil and it tested fine. (front proportional pressure reducing valve coil)

I decided to remove my front pressure reducing valve. 
15/16" socket wrench to remove the cap, slid off the coil and then 1" box wrench to remove the valve. 
Everything looked clean but I put valve on the bench, sprayed some gum cutter in it, banged it around some, and blew some air thru it best i could. 

I then decided to remove the reverse valve, cleaned that, swapped the valves, put everything back together and everything is working as it should. 

As far as I can tell the valve was stuck. I had tested all connections prior so I know I had no electrical issues. 

FYI if it helps anyone in the future great.

Cheers

Jeff in Delaware


----------

